# How long to expect to stay out plowing?



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

ok not exactly as the title states but, What do you do when you are out constant for 2 or 3 days as some people mention?

Do you take power naps like hour here and there or do you just go striaght through until you can't anymore.

I am thinking the naps would be a good idea but then again i only live 10 minutes at most away from my customers, so i might just go home for a couple hours here and there. depends on how green i can make my eyes turn. payup payup payup payup 

Also when doing residentials and doing them per push, with say a 7 or 8 inch snow storm i would normally plow my contracts 2 times they are charged per push and the one or two seasonals i wil have i will do towards the end of the storm or when i am int he area but not right away. with advertising alot in the areas that i have contracts could i expect alot of calls for services for plowing and then probably stay out for extra long periods of time?

Also could i easily expect to make $1200 per 6 to 8" storm for one truck before expenses? say in a twelve hour event?

I know it differs in the areas but the drive i will be doing are epected to take 3 to 4 minutes and 2 to 3 minutes of shoveling each at an average of $30 per drive way. travel time of 3 minutes max between customers some on the same street three doors down.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

grandview just shoots some FF into his veins and he can plow for a week straightwesport


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

ScnicExcellence;599796 said:


> ok not exactly as the title states but, What do you do when you are out constant for 2 or 3 days as some people mention?
> Do you take power naps like hour here and there or do you just go striaght through until you can't anymore.


Mountain Dew and Redbull!!!!! We don't need no stinkin' sleep

[/QUOTE]I am thinking the naps would be a good idea but then again i only live 10 minutes at most away from my customers, i might just go home for a couple hours here and there. depends on how green i can make my eyes turn. payup payup payup payup [/QUOTE]

go home get on plow site!!!!

[/QUOTE]Also when doing residentials and doing them per push, with say a 7 or 8 inch snow storm i would normally plow my contracts 2 times they are charged per push and the one or two seasonals i wil have i will do towards the end of the storm or when i am int he area but not right away. with advertising alot in the areas that i have contracts could i expect alot of calls for services for plowing and then probably stay out for extra long periods of time?
Also could i easily expect to make $1200 per 6 to 8" storm for one truck before expenses? say in a twelve hour event?[/QUOTE]

$30 X 2 pushes/home X 20 homes =$1200

[/QUOTE]I know it differs in the areas but the drive i will be doing are epected to take 3 to 4 minutes and 2 to 3 minutes of shoveling each at an average of $30 per drive way. travel time of 3 minutes max between customers some on the same street three doors down.[/QUOTE]

4 min (you have a back blade?)per drive+3 min shoveling(un-realistic)+3 min. travel= 10 min avg which means 6 homes per hour X 12 hours Not counting bathroom,food and gas breaks=72 homes/12 hours but because you are doing 2 pushes per home you have just dropped to 36 homes per 12 hours


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

15 minute nap means another 12 hrs of plowing. Nothing wrong with a snooze in the lot.Just make sure your cell phone alarm is loud enough or you'll sleep to spring. 

PS Yes I have a FF IV set up in the truck for those long plow sessions!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

The 15 min nap and coffee that really helps alot!ussmileyflag


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I have never stayed out for 2 days strait, there is always time for a little nap somewhere. I would say your figures are about rite, you can get $1200 per event with one truck.


----------



## hotshot4819 (Oct 17, 2006)

longest ive done is 36 straight. once you get thru that first night and sunlight comes up your like a new man..

I dont recomend it, and i try not to do it often. but as the owner, i have to make sure all the properties are done and salted the last time before i can head in. if i dont, ill lay down and sure enough the phone will ring, for the stupidest account.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I normally stay up for the whole event. the hard part is when you start plowing during the day, then you all night, then you get back to day again and around the 20-24 hour mark of being awake plowing is my wall. If you can make it past that, you just turn into robot and can stay up for a long time. I would try the nap idea but I tend to sleep good so im afriad i wont hear an alarm to wake me up!

Oh and the longest I been awake plowing or ever for that matter was 43.5 hours and Ill never do that again without a break or 5


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

stroker79;599874 said:


> the hard part is when you start plowing during the day, then you all night, then you get back to day again and around the 20-24 hour mark of being awake plowing is my wall. If you can make it past that, you just turn into robot and can stay up for a long time


I totally agree with that, starts snowing at like 6am, scramble and salt, then refill with salt, and start plowing and salting. ugh. Day to night to day is the worst in my opinion


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

tls22;599845 said:


> The 15 min nap and coffee that really helps alot!ussmileyflag


how would you know u havent plowd in years just kidding.

It all depends on route how long the event is, How many guys you work with and how bad do you need it. But its Always saftey first you never wanna hurt yourselfor somebody eles. So get the rest you need the snow can wait. 12 hrs and ur in a groove you can go another 12 easy. 30hrs you start nodding off between sites because there isnt enough action.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

if im out for a while, i take little naps during lulls in the storm. after plowing for 16 hours i get a little loopy. i plowed one storm for 36hours straight and only took an hour nap in the truck and damn it felt good. felt like 8 hours lol.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Sleep is overrated. Back around 2000 or 2001 we got a 21" snowstorm. I plowed 65 hours strait, no naps. I did sleep for about 40 hours strait though when i got home. When i woke up i was trying to figure out where the week went.lol


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

BNC SERVICES;600041 said:


> Sleep is overrated. Back around 2000 or 2001 we got a 21" snowstorm. I plowed 65 hours strait, no naps. I did sleep for about 40 hours strait though when i got home. When i woke up i was trying to figure out where the week went.lol


.........he woke up and it was 2004. then joined plowsite


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

the hard part for me is the drive home... i have done 30 plus manytimes..... but that ride home, especially if its dark....... i almost just call friends to come get me... once the action stops , its hard to stay awake


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I agree, the drive home is the WORST. I call my brother normally and he keeps me awake.


----------



## Kingwinter (Jan 26, 2008)

stroker79;600092 said:


> I agree, the drive home is the WORST. I call my brother normally and he keeps me awake.


Dido. When your plowing your mind is constantly thinking about the storm, where your first pass should be, where u wanna stack the snow, when your going to need gas, how long this lot or that lot is going to take, etc. That keeps me awake. Then the constant banging around in the truck help too. Amp helps for a few hours. I wanna try that 5 hour energy this winter.

But when you are driving back to the shop, and then home...... you mind is dead and all you can think about is sleeping.


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't know how you guys do for 2-3 days plowing session either. If it took me that long to get everything done. I would be run off the next year. Everyone wants to be first, and they want it done now. I guess we don't get enough snow here in IND. to have those kind of days.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

06HD BOSS;599967 said:


> if im out for a while, i take little naps during lulls in the storm. after plowing for 16 hours i get a little loopy. i plowed one storm for 36hours straight and only took an hour nap in the truck and damn it felt good. felt like 8 hours lol.


Did you cuddle up with your Enzo doll?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

JayMac;600191 said:


> I don't know how you guys do for 2-3 days plowing session either. If it took me that long to get everything done. I would be run off the next year. Everyone wants to be first, and they want it done now. I guess we don't get enough snow here in IND. to have those kind of days.


if you have a 2' storm your not going to get everyone done in a timely fashion... but the wont know about it becasue they will be sittin in there house nice and warm while your shoveling in the elements


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

JayMac;600191 said:


> I don't know how you guys do for 2-3 days plowing session either. If it took me that long to get everything done. I would be run off the next year. Everyone wants to be first, and they want it done now. I guess we don't get enough snow here in IND. to have those kind of days.


well you have to stack your routes...

time to prep...
presalt/pretreat...
Plow during the storm
Clean up , your over night parking lots,
salt
Clean up your day time lots... (like apartments, that cant be plowed during the night)
salt
then deal with blowing ,drifting and move snow, stacking....

the worst is the storms that start at 5 am, then stop at 2 pm.... you plow all day , plow all night, then go back and clean your day time stuff again....


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah when the snow flies during the day you know youll be getting some hours in! Thats pretty much a guranteed 24 hour+ plow. 

All this talk is making me really anxious for the snow to to start falling!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

That 5 hour energy drink works pretty well. But it is only good for less the a full 5 hours. You come down pretty hard. Better off with Mt Dew or some strong coffee. (I tried the energy drink in vegas....it worked ok there but I would never use it when plowing)


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Back in '96, on the first day of the winter plowing season we got a hard 35cm/14 ", 
was totally unprepared, needed to still hire 6+ plow trucks, 3 hoes and tons more. Started the season ( 1st day with hundreds of thousands in contracts) ....tons of everything all over the city; resi,malls, apt bldgs, comm condos,hoa etc very very very spread out.
Got in my brand new F350 and started plowing, 4 subs broke in 1st 4 hrs, 72 hrs later,eyeballs about ready to pop outta my head I got out of the truck, which was by this time not only pulsating but whispering to me as well. 
While I plowed for 72 hrs straight we, did I mention I had a partner back then, lost 50% of our glorious contracts.
Tired is while operating a bobcat falling asleep and driving into a building. It was a winter similar to last yrs here.
Prepare for the worst and hope for the best. pumpkin:


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

Kingwinter;600162 said:


> Dido. When your plowing your mind is constantly thinking about the storm, where your first pass should be, where u wanna stack the snow, when your going to need gas, how long this lot or that lot is going to take, etc. That keeps me awake. Then the constant banging around in the truck help too. Amp helps for a few hours. I wanna try that 5 hour energy this winter.
> 
> But when you are driving back to the shop, and then home...... you mind is dead and all you can think about is sleeping.


i tried the 5 hour energy and i personally think it sucks.. it did absolutely nothing for me but leave a bad taste in my mouth.... i will never try it again, id rather resort to coffee/ soda for caffeine as the energy drink crap makes me jittery and i dont care for that .


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I tried that 5 hour energy once also, and thought it tasted like moldy smelly something


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

plow nap plow nap plow nap go home sleep


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We never generally plow more then 18 hours straight no matter how bad it is. too many things can go wrong.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;599958 said:


> how would you know u havent plowd in years just kidding.
> 
> It all depends on route how long the event is, How many guys you work with and how bad do you need it. But its Always saftey first you never wanna hurt yourselfor somebody eles. So get the rest you need the snow can wait. 12 hrs and ur in a groove you can go another 12 easy. 30hrs you start nodding off between sites because there isnt enough action.


Lol.......Dry slot and frozen lake for you!:waving:

Has anyone gotten to the point where its 3am and you have been out since 7am yesetrday, you stop looking behind you and the window is down now. The music is also blasting doing anything to stay awake. Its pretty scary when this happens!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

tls22;600414 said:


> Lol.......Dry slot and frozen lake for you!:waving:
> 
> Has anyone gotten to the point where its 3am and you have been out since 7am yesetrday, you stop looking behind you and the window is down now. The music is also blasting doing anything to stay awake. Its pretty scary when this happens!


if that happens i am sending clap to go find and bother you. and it bad when u get to the point ur using the rear veiw and just the corner of ur eye to go backwards cause you no longer want to turn around.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;600427 said:


> if that happens i am sending clap to go find and bother you. and it bad when u get to the point ur using the rear veiw and just the corner of ur eye to go backwards cause you no longer want to turn around.


Lol.....please keep him in the Ohio thread!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

tls22;600414 said:


> :
> 
> Has anyone gotten to the point where its 3am and you have been out since 7am yesetrday, you stop looking behind you and the window is down now. The music is also blasting doing anything to stay awake. Its pretty scary when this happens!


Tim ,this is about how long you plow in one storm ,not a whole season .


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;600464 said:


> Tim ,this is about how long you plow in one storm ,not a whole season .


Oh sorry, where is that thread located?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

tls22;600475 said:


> Oh sorry, where is that thread located?


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=600490#post600490


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Most of our stuff can be done in 6-8 hours. Our main plowing is schools and you are not allowed on site after 7 am. I have 12 other accounts that have a 2" trigger and during a storm you have to be at 2 sites all the time. Our worst outing might be 20 hours. I did 44 hours when I was a lot younger and I don't think I could ever do it again. The main thing is to eat properly and drink lots. I drink mainly water and not so much coffee.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

20 mins unless i get off my azz and start figuring out customers for this year.


----------



## dirtmandan2 (Nov 2, 2007)

The worst I ever had was last xmas 14" of ****** wet snow. in 48 hours I managed to go to 2 different xmas dinners and plowed for 41 hours. I think it may have been the worst mood ive ever been in. other than that i did 22 hrs straight and that even sucked, 12 is more than enough for me.


----------



## Kingwinter (Jan 26, 2008)

elite1msmith;600204 said:


> the worst is the storms that start at 5 am, then stop at 2 pm.... you plow all day , plow all night, then go back and clean your day time stuff again....


Also on top of that, then you have to deal with traffic during the day, and idiot drivers in parking lots. Especially retail lots.


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

elite1msmith;600204 said:


> the worst is the storms that start at 5 am, then stop at 2 pm.... you plow all day , plow all night, then go back and clean your day time stuff again....


I find these the best. A full nights sleep up at 7 and out for a good 24, by then ive got everything passable even in a major storm, sleep for a few hours during morning rush hour and then do all cleanups the following afternoon/evening and in bed by midnight the next day!



dirtmandan2;600708 said:


> The worst I ever had was last xmas 14" of ****** wet snow. in 48 hours I managed to go to 2 different xmas dinners and plowed for 41 hours. I think it may have been the worst mood ive ever been in. other than that i did 22 hrs straight and that even sucked, 12 is more than enough for me.


Plowing on holidays is exciting. I plowed newyears last year and it was a great time. Seeing all these drunken idiots trying to get through the snow and all the rides nailing people for DD.


----------

